# my b5 s4 air ride build



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

hello guys, so i have been planning on bagging my s4 since i have gotten it.. little background had a mk4 gti on rs, traded it on c5s plus cash for a nogaro blue b5 s4 stock except for k04s, rs4 clutch, timing belt 10k mi ago and cat back exhaust.

I kept the RS's off the gti and am in the process of refinishing them color matched with polished faces, i have 2 done i will post pictures in a few, i have 2 finished.

I will be going with accuair e-level and air lift front and rear struts
dual 3 gallon aluminum tanks 
dual smc water traps
dual 44c compressors
polished hardlines
jl sub recessed in spare tire


and for kicks i will be running 17 x 10 BBS RS that are going to be wrapped with 215 45 r17 falken xiex 512

for power cables and relays to hook up dual compressors and have an amp run off the same cable im going to need serious cable..

What size cable do you recommend for dual 444c and a 1000 watt amp, and which block distributor is best?
Also where would i place the water traps, in between the comprssor and the tank, or in between the tank and the manifold?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

def watching this, and i want to see the rs's!!! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

furr said:


> def watching this, and i want to see the rs's!!! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


heres some pictures of the RS's.. i actually just picked up a second set hence the black ones you will see that im trying to sell.. i still need to order lips from rotiform so they will actually be a half inch deeper lip.. heres some pictures of the process, i did the powdercoating in my basement and it was my first time doing it but im very happy with results.. time for ic:

The process i went through to make sure i was going to get a nice polish with no pits showing before i powdercoated the wheels i polished the faces up to 1000 grit, then after i powdercoated i used 400 grit and went very slowly and careful.

Just powdered









Fresh out the oven


















Started to polish the face


















Comparison:









Heres a picture of what the RS's looked like before and this one was in the BEST shape


















Heres the second set of wheels i picked up, so i started to polish the lips and put them on the blue ones and see how the looked so i could have some motivation. 

powder:









Out the oven:









And partially assembled: 


















Heres an idea of what the RS's are going to look like









I was a little worried about how the wheels would be a tad darker than the nogaro blue but it is a pretty good match


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow.... I am really stoked to see how this turns out. I'm feeling everything except for the spike bolts. Are you going with 17x10's all around? And are you just doing the lips from Rotiform in the rear? Can't wait to see the final outcome :beer:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice job on the color matching


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

Jesster said:


> Wow.... I am really stoked to see how this turns out. I'm feeling everything except for the spike bolts. Are you going with 17x10's all around? And are you just doing the lips from Rotiform in the rear? Can't wait to see the final outcome :beer:


My thoughts on the spiked bolts is that no one ever gets every single spiked bolts, im trying to make it so that these wheels stick out from the "played" out bbs rs, hence the polished faces. i got them for free so i would be and idiot not to run them. i am going to be doing rotiform lips front and rear. You had the black bagged b5 s4 on the fiske right?



furr said:


> Nice job on the color matching


Thanks :beer:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

small update.. progress has been slow, sent the lips out to rotiform to get made, e level touch pad is here all im missing is the struts, air compressors, power kit, and some miscellaneous fittings.

I am going to be doing a dual 3 gallon setup, i got the tanks in and powder coated them mirror blue to match the blue, also put sealant and threaded together some fittings up to the SMC water traps which i powder coated matte black, i have the swageloks and stainless to run the rest but i want to make sure everything fits how i want with the compressors.. 

pics for clicks...


















check out my website for more pictures as i didnt load them on photobucket

http://lowbuds.com/powder-coating/


----------

